# New Studio members



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

If you have just joined i need your details to add to the need a detailer thread

Thanks


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

What details do you need Whizzer.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

glyn waxmaster said:


> What details do you need Whizzer.


Glyn, I think it's Business name, area coverage & phone number.:thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Glyn, I think it's Business name, area coverage & phone number.:thumb:


...and dont forget email and website addy:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

thats the ones chaps


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> thats the ones chaps


cheers for sorting that mate :thumb: feelin better after couple glasses o' van blanc  hic ..

Baz


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Auto Detox said:


> cheers for sorting that mate :thumb: feelin better after couple glasses o' van blanc  hic ..
> 
> Baz


Did not realise it was that time already, only had a couple of beers so need to get the vino opened otherwise cant sleep without alchohol intake.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> thats the ones chaps


Company name; Carnoisseur (Auto Detail)
Tel; 07930 949821
I am based in Stamford Bridge, near York, North Yorkshire but i travel all over the U.K

website is; www.elitedetailer.co.uk

email is ; [email protected]

Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

My name: Alex Lisney

Company name: South Coast Detailing

Tel: 07747357569

Area: based at SO15 (Southampton) will travel upto about 70ish miles from there.

website: www.southcoastdetailing.co.uk

email: [email protected]


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

all sorted


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

*hello everyone*

hi guys here at long last .
info for you bill
company name eclipse auto valet
areas covered wales ish 
contact no 07976 636606 01792 511478
web site www.eclipse-auto-valet.co.uk


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Evening & welcome Peter :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Howdy Peter.:wave:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hi bry , i hope affection isnt hiding under the table , only joking , and apologies for the tape bashing


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ooooooh look who it aint, good move mate trust me altho what some say it is well worth it


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hi james mate


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to the Loony bin Peter...its all downhill from here

only joking guys


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

lol why do you think ive waited so long , got certified last week


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ah you made it then mind u saying last week on the phone you were going to well done mate


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

peter richards said:


> lol why do you think ive waited so long , got certified last week


Who with might I ask?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

swansea nut house gaz


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Peter :wave:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hi dave , hows things mate


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Hello Mr Richards


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hi tim


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

peter richards said:


> hi dave , hows things mate


mad as always :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

andrew lee

Company name: Prestige valeting & detailing (autobritedirect)

Tel: 01782 744115

Area: based at st4 7dl stoke on trent , staffordshire ,also mobile service

website: www.prestige-valeting.co.uk

email: [email protected]

glad to be here :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

peter richards said:


> hi tim


welcome peter 

Baz


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi peter :wave:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Evening fellas, Glad to be supporting DW after deliberating for a good few months, and glad i made the step. :thumb: 

Keeping my regular forum name for the time being but will be using the name 
'Polished Perfection' in Studio threads etc. 

No website as yet and not going fulltime as a 'pro' 

Anyway

Matt Brown

available weekends, detailing tuition and meets included. Will cover Lincolnshire mainly. 
Email polishedperfection @ hotmail.co.uk
Contact 07968 300065

Good to be here :wave:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome matt:thumb:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey Mark! Having had a chat and alot of encouragement from L200 Steve in the past i feel the time is right to move forward with my detailing :wave:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome Matt, nice to see you:wave:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Hewo!!! :wave:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Matt :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Hiya Matt :wave:


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

peter richards said:


> hi bry , i hope affection isnt hiding under the table , only joking , and apologies for the tape bashing


Sorry, been working since Tues and haven't been on since. Np on the tape.

Hello to everyone else that has joined. :wave:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome Matt :wave: :thumb: 

Baz


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome Matt :thumb:

Gaz


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Well i have finally joined up. I am currently part time and do hope to go full time. I want to learn as much as i can on the business side of things and feel this is a good place to start, as we all have to start somwhere. 

Cheers!
Phil


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Hello mate :wave:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi Phil :wave:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome Phil :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome Phil :thumb: 

Baz


----------



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi everyone signed up last week, been detailing for around a year and a half now been through some ruff patches but some of the posts in the studio always keep me going :thumb: Ed


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome Ed :thumb:

Baz


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome onboard Ed:wave:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome all


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## IdealShine (Aug 11, 2008)

Graeme Leighfield

Company Name: IdealShine

Tel : 01793 740383

Area : Based In Swindon Wiltshire - Covering South West

Website : http://www.idealshine.co.uk

E-Mail : [email protected]

Cheers all  Glad to be a part of DW


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcome to DW Graeme

Nice site BTW

Paul


----------



## IdealShine (Aug 11, 2008)

Cheers Paul, it took ages to make and develop - Even more so when i opened it with Firefox and all my div's were out!!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome Graeme.:wave:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome mate 

Baz


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Bonjorno !


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hello:car:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Only just realised when Graeme posted up at the beginning of the week that I hadn't actually said hello to y'all  BTW Hi Graeme :wave:

Not wanting to protrude on Idealshines' post - I have left it a few days 

anyhow without further a do :

Name : Alan Johnson

Company : The Shine Studio

Area : Haslingden (Lancashire) (not mobile)

Tel : 07810 098101

email [email protected]

web www.shine-studio.co.uk 
(any web designers please ?? this is what you get off ebay for £100 !)

Side line - Sample guru

:thumb:


----------



## IdealShine (Aug 11, 2008)

Hello mate  not intruding at all lol

Dropped you a PM btw


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi guys,

My details are:

Name: Tony MacLean
Company: Pavise Car Detailing
Tel: 07834 720826
Location: West Aberdeenshire

Email: [email protected]

Website: under construction

Cheers,

Tony


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Name: Simon Wakefield
Company: Exotic Detail
Tel: 07753 246963
Location/Area: Lincolnshire & Yorkshire

Web: www.exoticdetail.co.uk
Email: [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

exotic detail said:


> Name: Simon Wakefield
> Company: Exotic Detail
> Tel: 07753 246963
> Location/Area: Lincolnshire & Yorkshire
> ...


Hi mate :thumb:

Your going to need to resize that sig of yours dude


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

james b said:


> Hi mate :thumb:
> 
> Your going to need to resize that sig of yours dude


Thanks mate, i'l get right on it :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome Simon 

Baz


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Dean Roscoe
Crystal Finish Auto Detailing
07906 439 154
Preston,Wigan and the North West
www.crystalfinish.co.uk
[email protected]


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

hi Dean and welcome to the nut house


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi all

The name's: Mark Almond
Company: The Polishing Company Limited
Tel: 07739 302698
Area: All over UK - one base in Bedfordshire, one in Newcastle serving the whole UK

web: www.thepolishingcompany.com
email: [email protected]

Cheers
Mark


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

welcome , do you still make records , although youve probably heard that a million times lol


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

RedCloudMC said:


> Hi all
> 
> The name's: Mark Almond
> Company: The Polishing Company Limited
> ...


added


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Could you please add me to the North and South detailer threads?

Many thanks
Mark :thumb:


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

Name: Chris O'Connell
Company: mydetail
Tel: 07828086156
Area: Mobile Covering The Midlands

web: www.mydetail.co.uk
email: [email protected]

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Name: Jay (john) Purcell
Company: Miglior Detailing
Tel: 0770 400 1600
Area: Covering all the North west and Beyond. 3000Sq/Ft Unit 
web: www.miglior.co.uk (under Construction)

Thanks

Jay


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Name: Gareth Griffiths
Company: Select Detailing
Telephone Business Office: 01752 312898
Telephone Business Mobile: 07792 671544
Area: Covering all Devon&Cornwall
Web: www.selectdetailing.co.uk (under development)
E-Mail: [email protected]

Thank's

Gareth


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Name; Steve Hughes
Company; Mirror Finish Auto Detailing
Telephone Office; 01606 841554
Telephone Mobile; 07709 393615
Area; North West, Gtr Manchester, Lancashire, Cheshire, Staffordshire.
Web; www.mirrorfinishautodetailing.co.uk
email; [email protected]

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello Everyone, the bare essentials:

Name; James Walker
Company; Ti22 Vehicle Services
Telephone Office; 01633 843908
Telephone Mobile; 07976 964823
Area; Premesis in Newport, South Wales. Covering Wales and wherever I'm asked to go!
Web; Under construction! Coming soon.
email; [email protected]

Many thanks to those who have given help and advice, hope to get to know you all in the coming years!

Thanks
James


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

hello mate. welcome aboard.:wave:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Hello James, you passed then!

Did you get the Rangie finished yesterday??


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Hello James, you passed then!
> 
> Did you get the Rangie finished yesterday??


Hey mate, yeah I did 

That rangie.. well - I did my panel ! I was to busy buying stock to do any more. Not a bad run home though.

How was your trip back?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

still not had my details added to the "need a detailer thread" ?


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

still waiting on my banner appearing in the top right of DW


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

have you mailed Johnny ? If not mail me and ill forward it to him


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

JPC said:


> still not had my details added to the "need a detailer thread" ?


Send them to me and ill add them


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

will do chief.

Gav


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

JPC said:


> still not had my details added to the "need a detailer thread" ?


sorted and added :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks mate, do i get some pennys back for that? haha


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

JPC said:


> thanks mate, do i get some pennys back for that? haha


Hmmm I'll add a extra day for you


----------

